# Tropical or Temperate Springtails?



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

My tank temp is around 79-80 degrees with my lights on and around 73-74 after the lights turn off. 

Where I plan on keeping my Springtail cultures(different room than my tank), happens to be the coldest room in my house(hottest in the summer) stays around 69-71 degrees in the winter time. 


Which Springtails do you think would tolerate both the cold/hot conditions in my culture room but also reproduce in my tank?


-Jamie


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Seed your tank with tropicals and temperates, and culture both too. It's best to have variety IMO. Just as a side note though, 80 degrees is getting dangerously close to harmful levels. If I were you I'd lower tank temps by a few degrees.


----------



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

Mitch said:


> Seed your tank with tropicals and temperates, and culture both too. It's best to have variety IMO. Just as a side note though, 80 degrees is getting dangerously close to harmful levels. If I were you I'd lower tank temps by a few degrees.


So both types can withstand the temps in my tank and in my culture room?

The 79-80 degree temps is with my fans off. Those are the max temps with lights on and fans off. Sorry, should have been more specific.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

What are the temps with the fans on? My tanks are kept in the low 70's and both temperates and tropicals thrive... but the temperates breed a little faster. For you the tropicals would probably breed faster, but I'm no springtail experts so don't go solely by me.


----------



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

around 75 with the fans on and lights on. I keep my house around 73-74. so once the fans run for a little bit, it cools the tank a few degrees from my hot lights.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

75 is probably a good temp for both species in the tank. 73-74 is also a good median for culturing both too. Good luck.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I've heard it said that temperates tend to establish "in-viv" populations better.


----------

